# S7KNXcom - High End KNX Logikmodul



## fabianfischer (18 November 2018)

*S7KNXcom – Das High End KNX Software Logikmodul / Gateway*

Hallo Zusammen,

nachfolgend möchte ich euch S7KNXcom vorstellen.

S7KNXcom ist ein Baustein für aktuelle Siemens SIMATIC S7-1500 Advanced Controller, welcher den Datenaustausch zwischen einer SIMATIC und dem KNX Bus über das KNXnet/IP Routing Protokoll ermöglicht.

Mit S7KNXcom ist es möglich eine SIMATIC, als High End KNX Logikmodul z.B. für komplexe HLK Regelungsaufgaben einzusetzen.

Alternativ können auch SIMATIC gesteuerte Anlagen, wie z.B. Notstromerzeuger oder Ladesäulen in den KNX eingebunden werden.

Es werden bis zu 10.000 KNX Gruppenadressen pro SIMATIC unterstützt.

Die aktuelle Version von S7KNXcom wird als TIA Portal V15.1 Projekt bereitgestellt.

S7KNXcom ist als innoviertes Ersatzprodukt zur Siemens Bibliothek KNX/EIB2S7 (6AV6643-7AC10-0AA1) entstanden.

S7KNXcom kann im Vorfeld unbegrenzt im Demo-Modus getestet werden.

Der Preis pro Lizenz beträgt 249 €.

Eine ausführliche Beschreibung, sowie das Referenzprojekt inkl. dem Baustein S7KNXcom findet ihr unter:

https://www.s7knx.com

MFG

Fabian Fischer


----------



## fabianfischer (1 November 2019)

Geschätzte Community,

S7KNXcom – Das High End KNX Logikmodul, kann ab sofort auch im Zusammenspiel mit einem Siemens SIMATIC ET 200SP Open Controller der zweiten Generation (CPU 1515SP PC 2 F/T/TF) genutzt werden.

Ein entsprechender Release (OC release) steht zum Download bereit.

Des Weiteren wird noch im November 2019 die Version 2.0 erscheinen, welche die Unterstützung für 14 Byte Status Texte (ASCII / ISO 8859-1) bereitstellen wird.

Die V2.0 kann ohne zusätzliche Lizenzkosten mit bereits erworbenen V1.0 Lizenzen genutzt werden. Eine erneute Aktivierung ist nicht erforderlich

S7KNXcom kann im Vorfeld unbegrenzt im Demo-Modus getestet werden.

Der Preis pro Lizenz beträgt 249 €.

Eine ausführliche Beschreibung, sowie das Referenzprojekt für SIMATIC S7-1500 Advanced und Open Controller (OC release) inkl. dem Baustein S7KNXcom findet ihr unter:

https://www.s7knx.com
 
MFG

Fabian Fischer


----------



## fabianfischer (18 November 2019)

Geschätzte Community,

S7KNXcom – Das High End KNX Logikmodul / Gateway, steht ab sofort in der Version 2.0 zum Download bereit.

Folgende Neuerungen sind in der V2.0 enthalten:


Der Datentyp 14 Byte Text [ASCII] / DPT 16.000 und [ISO 8859-1] / DPT 16.001 wurde integriert.
Bei Gruppenadressen vom Datentyp 14 Byte Text kann parametriert werden, ob Null-Steuerzeichen ($00) aus empfangenen KNX Telegrammen gelöscht werden sollen.
Die vormals separaten Referenzprojekte für Siemens SIMATIC S7-1500 Advanced und Open Controller wurden zu einem Projekt zusammengeführt.
Die V2.0 kann ohne zusätzliche Lizenzkosten mit bereits erworbenen V1.0 Lizenzen genutzt werden. Eine erneute Aktivierung ist nicht erforderlich.

Weiterführende Informationen stehen unter nachfolgenden Link zur Verfügung:

https://www.s7knx.com

MFG

Fabian Fischer


----------



## fabianfischer (6 Dezember 2019)

*🎅 Ankündigung S7KNXcom – Release V2.5*

Geschätzte Community,

S7KNXcom – Das High End KNX Software Logikmodul / Gateway, steht in Kürze in der Version 2.5 zum Download bereit.

Folgende Neuerungen sind in der V2.5 enthalten:


Je Gruppenadresse steht nun die Information zur Verfügung, ob ein neues Telegramm vom KNX Bus empfangen wurde und das unabhängig davon, ob sich der eigentliche Wert geändert hat.
Ein Beispiel zur Auswertung und Zählung von empfangenen Telegrammen wurde im Referenzprojekt ergänzt.
Die Beschaltung vom S7KNXcom Baustein wurde vereinfacht. Details können der Beschreibung im Abschnitt Änderungshistorie entnommen werden.
Um mit stetig steigenden Funktionsumfang auch die Qualität der Dokumentation zu steigern, wurde die Beschreibung vollständig überarbeitet und umfassend ergänzt.
Die V2.5 kann ohne zusätzliche Lizenzkosten mit bereits erworbenen V1.0 – V2.0 Lizenzen genutzt werden.
Weiterführende Informationen stehen unter nachfolgenden Link zur Verfügung:

https://www.incontactmedia.de/s7knxcom

MFG

Fabian Fischer


----------



## fabianfischer (1 April 2020)

*S7KNXcom – Release V2.5*

Geschätzte Community,

S7KNXcom – Das High End KNX Software Logikmodul / Gateway, steht ab sofort in der Version 2.5 zum Download bereit.

Folgende Neuerungen sind in der V2.5 enthalten:


Je Gruppenadresse steht nun die Information zur Verfügung, ob ein neues Telegramm vom KNX Bus empfangen wurde und das unabhängig davon, ob sich der eigentliche Wert geändert hat.
Ein Beispiel zur Auswertung und Zählung von empfangenen Telegrammen wurde im Referenzprojekt ergänzt.
Die Beschaltung vom S7KNXcom Baustein wurde vereinfacht. Details können der Beschreibung im Abschnitt Änderungshistorie entnommen werden.
Um mit stetig steigenden Funktionsumfang auch die Qualität der Dokumentation zu steigern, wurde die Beschreibung vollständig überarbeitet und umfassend ergänzt.
Die V2.5 kann ohne zusätzliche Lizenzkosten mit bereits erworbenen V1.0 – V2.0 Lizenzen genutzt werden.
Weiterführende Informationen stehen unter nachfolgenden Link zur Verfügung:

https://www.incontactmedia.de/s7knxcom

MFG

Fabian Fischer


----------

